# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Self trt repla***ent

## old cajun

On a bump and run program can you pin once a week-test e at 200 or 250. Thanks

----------


## jasc

Sure you can, many ppl pin Test E 1x a week for trt.. but.. 2x a week is better n 200-250 is high for trt. Have you gotten bloodwork?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Once a week is fine. That does is a little high for TRT, but everyone is different.

What is "bump and run?"

----------


## old cajun

Just doing some research before a decision. What would be a trt dose of test e. Would like to pin once a week. I got the term bump and run on here. Its when you run TRT and then bump the dose up when you want to do a cycle. Thanks

----------


## JohnnyVegas

You might want to do 100mg/week and have blood work done after six or eight weeks to see where your levels are at. Then adjust if needed. 

If you do have low test levels, it would be great to get a scrip from a doctor so you are dealing with consistent doses.

----------


## RicksonAR

My doctor has me on 200 mg every ten days which seems to be working well for me. Are you looking at this specifically as TRT or to maintain muscle mass between cycles?

----------


## Times Roman

imho, i think many docs over prescribe the trt dose. I'm at 80mg/week, revised down from 100mg week after my blood panels were still showing high. with trt, you want absolutely the lowest dose and yet still optimal for a 21 year old. anything more than that is just inviting sides you won't want.

----------


## MRNJ1992

My doc started me at 1cc cyp for the first 2 months, then to 1.5 cc. wanted my T levels above 800

----------


## BengalWoman

Try doing 4mg per week. It's hardly measurable.

----------


## MRNJ1992

1cc per week..... 200mgs

----------


## Bio-Active

> 1cc per week..... 200mgs


200 mg e/w keeps me between 700-800 range

----------


## kolaking

With Test E you will want to pin 2x weekly to keep blood levels stable. The dose will be self serving depending on where you want your T levels on your blood work up. 100 mg or 2 x 50mg a week seems to be the avg. If you want to pin once a week or ten days go with Test Cyp.

----------

